# r://FreeBSD wallpapers



## ryuuji (Jan 2, 2019)

All the wallpapers have been moved to a album on imgur (link bellow) due 5 imgs per post restriction

https://imgur.com/a/QiJvekk


Hope you like them!


----------



## ryuuji (Jan 3, 2019)

Log :
- 05/01/19 added 3 new
- 05/01/19 edited the previous one and added 4 versions of it
- 04/01/19 added 1 new
- 03/01/19 added 2 new
- 02/01/19 started with 2


----------



## Ogis (Jan 3, 2019)

Very nice. Thank you for your work!


----------



## forquare (Jan 3, 2019)

I love the top two, ryuuji. Really nice work.

I thought we did have a wallpaper thread, but I can't see it now...


----------



## ryuuji (Jan 4, 2019)

Thanks! 
Will have to edit the 1st post soon ... can not have more than 5 imgs in 1 post ... need to make a proper album someplace


----------

